# Thùng rác công cộng sỉ lẻ-thùng rác 120lit 240lit long an lh 0911.041.000



## vuthithinh (20/11/21)

Tìm hiểu cách xử lý rác thải vô cơ đúng cách 

*Phân loại và thu gom riêng biệt

Việc đầu tiên cần làm là phân loại rác thải, để công đoạn xử lý rác thải được thuận tiện và dễ dàng. Chúng ta nên phân loại rác thải hữu cơ, rác thải vô cơ và rác có thể tái chế riêng biệt. Để việc phân loại rác được nhanh chóng và dễ dàng bạn nên sử dụng loại thùng rác có nhiều ngăn hoặc sử dụng các thùng rác có màu sắc khác nhau. Bên cạnh đó tại các nơi công cộng, chính quyền nhà nước cũng cần tăng cường trang bị thùng rác phù hợp để người dân phân loại rác.

Công ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn chúng tôi có cung cấp các loại thùng rác phù hợp với nhiều nhu cầu sử dụng khác nhau. Đa dạng về mẫu mã, dung tích từ bé đến lớn, nhiều màu sắc để khách hàng thoải mái lựa chọn.





1. Thùng rác công cộng 120lit

Thông số kỹ thuật

Kích thước: 550x490x930 mm
Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE
Loại: 1 nắp kín, 02 bánh xe
Màu sắc: Xanh lá, đỏ, cam, vàng

2. Thùng rác công cộng 240lit

Thông số kỹ thuật



*Kích thước: 740x600x1015 mm
Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE
Loại: 1 nắp kín, 02 bánh xe
Màu sắc: Xanh lá, đỏ, cam, vàng*



Các rác thải sinh hoạt sau khi được thu gom sẽ được mang đến các khu xử lý rác thải chuyên nghiệp. Với rác thải vô cơ, có 2 hình thức xử lý như sau:
Chôn lấp: Rác thải được tiến hành chôn lấp, tất nhiên thời gian để tiêu hủy rác vô cơ ở trong đất là khá lâu. Nếu lượng rác đổ về mỗi ngày càng nhiều thì khả năng quá tải sẽ diễn ra trong nay mai là có thể.
Thiêu đốt: Rác thải được thiêu đốt tại các nhà máy đốt rác. Tuy nhiên, do nhiều nguyên nhân mà các nhà đầu tư chưa thiết tha mấy vào cái dự án nhà máy thiêu đốt rác, nên khá khó khăn trong việc tìm kiếm được nhà đầu tư.
Cả 2 cách xử lý trên không ít thì nhiều vẫn gây ảnh hưởng đến môi trường. Bởi vậy, cách tốt nhất để bảo vệ môi trường là con người nên có ý thức, tạo ra ít rác thải vô cơ hơn. Tự phân loại và xử lý rác thải tại nhà như ủ rác để làm phân hữu cơ để hạn chế phần nào đó rác thải ra môi trường và giảm tải áp lực tại các nơi xử lý rác.
*Hotline: 0911.041.000 ms Thịnh*

_*HỆ THỐNG PP THIẾT BỊ CN HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM:*
1. CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN_

*Tại HCM: 154/1, QL1A, Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
2.VĂN PHÒNG CTY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HÀ NỘI
Tại Hà Nội: KCN Ngọc Hồi, xã Ngọc Hồi , Thanh Trì, Hà Nội.
3. CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại Miền Tây: Tổ 6, ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.
Mail: vuthithinh25697@gmail.com*


----------

